# Pics please of 31mm and 34mm on wrist



## WatchUDoing

I'm looking for pics of 31mm and 34mm watches on. 6"-6 1/2" wrist please. I'm wanting to surprise my wife (maybe not the best idea with a watch, I know...). She thinks my 36mm is too large, and I think her 27mm is too small.


----------



## Sussa

Two 34mm watches on my 6.5" wrist






















Keep in mind that wrist shots aren't necessarily the best representation of what a watch will look like on your wrist. The camera lens is too close and distorts the size and every watch wears different depending on the overall height of the watch and bezel to dial ratio. I find 34mm to be as small as I would go, but I like bigger watches and will even wear 40-42mm. Depending on her style, 36mm may be too visually heavy for her. If you go with the 36mm gift, make sure you're covered by a good return policy.


----------



## TroutRunner

I don't have any pics, but my wife and daughters all fall in the 6-6.5" range. Easily wear 34mm and can wear larger. I agree the 27mm are too small. Now that my wife has been wearing the 34 for years, she never looks at the micro sizes.


----------



## O2AFAC67

My late wife's 34.4mm Breitling Callisto on her 6.5" wrist...


----------



## TroutRunner

Sorry for your loss. Gorgeous watch and fit on your late wife.


----------



## Cat91

Pinky's a Datejust 31 and my wrist is 7". Pictured next to my Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute 1962.


----------



## laredy26

That Breitling looks gorgeous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

